# Ronald Brownlie ex Bank Line '55-'63



## CraigB (Dec 25, 2007)

I am writing on behalf of my father, Ronald Brownlie From Greenock, who was an Engineer with Bank Line for 8 years from around 1955. He served on a number of ships, two of which I remember were the Pinebank and Forresbank. He was awarded the Queens Commendation for Bravery for his actions during an Engine Room fire on the Forresbank, which subsequently sank.

He'd love to hear from anyone who remembers him or the ships of the time and is keen to find some photos of the people and ships. Any advice on other groups or sites would also be welcome.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## BASHER (Jan 17, 2008)

*BNak line.*

Ronald Brownlie. I sailed on the firbank and southbank and dartbank and willowbank. 1956/1960. App Nav Officer. sorry about my rotten typing Joined Firbank At Sunderland JAn 57 New Ship. Joined Southbank Sep 57 Copra run. Then joinedDartbank May 59 in Belfast. New ship again. Does this help at all. Basher [peter green]


----------



## Scottish (May 14, 2008)

*Forresbank Fire*

Hi Craig
My Uncle Alfie (Alfred Lamont) was the Radio Operator on the Forresbank on her last voyage. He stayed at his post sending out distress messages until flames licked through his radio room, engulfed his equipment and scorched his arms, after the bulkhead blew out. Uncle Alfie is still alive and well, living in Devonport, Auckland, New Zealand with his wife Isabell. Ask your Dad if he remembers Alfie, he may well do. I'll give my Uncle a ring and get him to contact you, I think he's on the internet.
All the best,
Scottish


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

Please contact John Beale who was second mate and on watch ( I believe) at the time of the fire. PM me for his email address.
He recently has been in touch with the engineer, who was also enquiring.

All the Best
Alan rawlinson 




Scottish said:


> Hi Craig
> My Uncle Alfie (Alfred Lamont) was the Radio Operator on the Forresbank on her last voyage. He stayed at his post sending out distress messages until flames licked through his radio room, engulfed his equipment and scorched his arms, after the bulkhead blew out. Uncle Alfie is still alive and well, living in Devonport, Auckland, New Zealand with his wife Isabell. Ask your Dad if he remembers Alfie, he may well do. I'll give my Uncle a ring and get him to contact you, I think he's on the internet.
> All the best,
> Scottish


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Alan,
Although it's tempting for the sake of brevity to post email addresses in forum it's not really a good idea.
The site forums are open to public search on the internet and therefore any email addresses are open for copying by the people who like to send out spam.
The PM system is there and completely private for members only so is the safest way to exchange email addresses.
Regards
Kris


----------

